
Show HN: Start your day with this self-help alarm clock - patrickz
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tonyalarm-alarm-clock/id1306454896?ls=1&mt=8
======
Etheryte
Perhaps I’m missing something obvious here, but why would I want to shake my
phone in the morning?

